# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  аканье и оканье

## zolotojrebenok

Does anyone know where you could listen to soundclips of different Russian accents? I'm fascinated by this topic.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Does anyone know where you could listen to soundclips of different Russian dialects? I'm fascinated by this topic.

 I don't think the speech of the people from Murmansk would differ much from the speech of the people from Arkhangelsk. The both cities are located in the north, though the one from Arkhangelsk would use 'o'-ing more often, I think. 
General rule would be that the greater the distance between regions people live in the greater would be the difference in speech and Arkhangelsk and Murmansk are not all that far away from each other.

----------


## zolotojrebenok

I thought maybe they'd sound different since they're about the same distance apart as Piter is from Moscow (you can tell the difference in those two.)   ::   
Is Nizhnij Novgorod and Volgagrad much different?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Is Nizhnij Novgorod and Volgagrad much different?

 Er... I don't think so.  ::

----------


## zolotojrebenok

^_^, Спасибо

----------


## Ramil

The differences in speech become noticeable when going from the north to the south. Moving from the West to the East (ethnic republics like Tatarstan, Bashkortostan, etc excluded) would not reveal any major differences, not until you get to Siberia at least.

----------


## zolotojrebenok

LoL..and what happens at Siberia?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> LoL..and what happens at Siberia?

 You will eventually notice some differences  :: 
But don't be mistaken here. There are NO dialects in Russian. All people in Russia speak the same language and you will understand anyone speaking Russian. The differences concern pronounciation and accents, but the speech is understandable everywhere.

----------


## Оля

I've met people even from Kostroma (where оканье is common) who didn't speak with оканье, and their speech sounded to me like if they were from Moscow.

----------


## Ramil

> I've met people even from Kostroma (where оканье is common) who didn't speak with оканье, and their speech sounded to me like if they were from Moscow.

 That's because of the TV.

----------


## Оля

> That's because of the TV.

 Maybe. But rather because of the education. Those people were a doctor and a teacher at the local university. Everyone watches the TV there, but not everyone speaks like a Muscovite.

----------


## TATY

Why are you asking about random cities?

----------


## chaika

>There are NO dialects in Russian. 
??? C'mon Ramil. At least give us broad ones like okan'e and akan'e! Or do you mean that жгёшь is just an error, not a dialectism? 
Do you also mean that there are NO dialects in English either, because we are all speaking the same language?

----------


## translationsnmru

> >There are NO dialects in Russian. 
> ??? C'mon Ramil. At least give us broad ones like okan'e and akan'e! Or do you mean that жгёшь is just an error, not a dialectism? 
> Do you also mean that there are NO dialects in English either, because we are all speaking the same language?

 Here is a true story. As some of you may remember, a while ago  I was tranlating a cycle of TV shows (and posted here some  audio and video scraps from these shows when I had trouble making out what people say). Well, the story of one of these shows took place in South Carolina. The locals were not exatly easy to understand, but one specific piece was completely baffling me. So I made an audio file, as usual, and started bugging my online English-speaking friends with request to help me understand it. It so happened that the first person I accosted was someone from northern US. She helped me a with certain phrases, but said she couldn't understand the rest if her life depended on it. I talked to a couple more people from USA and UK with the same (partial) success. But when I finally managed to find someone who had lived in the South for a long time, she gave me an exact word-for-word transcript without a moment's hesitation. 
True story number too: the same cycle, different episode. This time, it was an UK guy (somehwere from up north) that I couldn't understand. This time around, it was a friend from UK who was able to help me where Americans failed.  
True story number three: the Mad Max movie had to be dubbed into American English, because Americans could not understand the original Aussie sound track. 
Do you still insist you all are actually  speaking the _same_ language?  :P  
Nothing like that could happen in Russia, by the way. I won't insists that we don't have dialectal differences (it all depends on one's definition of a dialect, after all), but even if we have dialects, they are less of a dialect than your dialects are   ::

----------


## Ramil

> >There are NO dialects in Russian. 
> ??? C'mon Ramil. At least give us broad ones like okan'e and akan'e! Or do you mean that жгёшь is just an error, not a dialectism? 
> Do you also mean that there are NO dialects in English either, because we are all speaking the same language?

 Well, I don't think English has dialects. (Unless you call BrE and AmE dialects). Probably Africaans  ::  
You can call some speech a dialect when the same word has a different meaning.

----------


## chaika

Ramil, that is not how linguists define the notion of dialects. If you listen to someone's grandma from down south near Ukraine and another's grandma from up in Arkhangel'sk, these people will not be speaking the same way, and I don't mean that the only difference will be on individual lexical items.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Nothing like that could happen in Russia, by the way. I won't insists that we don't have dialectal differences (it all depends on one's definition of a dialect, after all), but even if we have dialects, they are less of a dialect than your dialects are

 I totally agree. Russian is way more uniform, than English. I'm from Ukraine, but when I visited Russia no one could actually guess where I am from, due to the lack of distinct 'akanie' or 'okanie' (or fricative "г"). They could probably tell that I'm not a Muscovite or inhabitant of Vologda (or whatever), but that's it. 
I think it's true for many Russians. You can probably tell that they are not from somewhere (from Mocsow, from Nothern regions), but it's hard to actually pinpoint their place of residence. Also there are plenty of people in any region who don't have a specific 'regional' accent, but speak a standard 'TV' Russian.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by chaika  >There are NO dialects in Russian. 
> ??? C'mon Ramil. At least give us broad ones like okan'e and akan'e! Or do you mean that жгёшь is just an error, not a dialectism? 
> Do you also mean that there are NO dialects in English either, because we are all speaking the same language?   Well, I don't think English has dialects. (Unless you call BrE and AmE dialects). Probably Africaans  
> You can call some speech a dialect when the same word has a different meaning.

 But, please, don't share your ideas with linguists, and particularly with dialectologists, OK?  ::  
My, you mustn't mention them to any English language student who can draw several maps with dialectal borders from heptarchy time, and it's more than 1,000 years ago, up to our days...

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, that is not how linguists define the notion of dialects. If you listen to someone's grandma from down south near Ukraine and another's grandma from up in Arkhangel'sk, these people will not be speaking the same way, and I don't mean that the only difference will be on individual lexical items.

 Probably I am wrong at my definition, but still those grandmas would perfectly understand each other, that's what I mean when I say that Russian language has no dialects.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

There are dialects in every language. In fact, Russian, Slovene, Czech, Sorbian, Ukranian, Bulgarian, Belorussian, Polish, etc all ultimately began as dialects of Proto-Slavonic in the same way that French, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Catalan, etc began as dialects of Latin. 
The idea that "dialects can't happen to Russian" is completely ridiculous and spawns from the widespread misconception that languages are static cultural artifacts. They're not. They're living, breathing, changing.  
Keep in mind that Belorussian and Ukranian are considered by some linguists to technically be dialects of Russian.  
There also exists, of course, the blatnoy dialect, and I'm sure there are differences in speech between the socio-economic classes as well as, however minute, differences between regions in areas such as word choice, consonant and vowel changes, etc. 
Although language change is inevitable, it remains to be seen whether languages will progress more or less uniformly in their change given the "MTV effect" which I think was mentioned.

----------


## Оля

> The idea that "dialects can't happen to Russian" is completely ridiculous

 Зачем ты ходишь на этот форум, если ты и так лучше нас всё знаешь? 
Диалектов в русском языке НЕТ! Есть говоры, но это совершенно другая песня.
As for "the blatnoy dialect", it's not a dialect, it's a slang, there's a big difference.  
Я до сих помню, как ты меня уверял, что "даже Достоевский" употреблял в своих романах "матерное" выражение _орать благим матом_.   ::  It's you who's ridiculous, really.   

> исправьте-ка мои ошибки

 Пиши-*ка* для начала по-русски.
FYI, "исправьте-ка" is not a polite form of request at all.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

In "Using Russian: A Guide to Contemporary Usage" Derek Offord and Natalia Gogolitsyna maintain that there are three broad categories of dialects within Russian -- 
1. The Northern Dialects (North of Novgorod) 
2. The Southern Dialects (From the Belarus and Ukraine borders to Kolomna) 
3. The Central Dialects (Moscow, Pskov, Vladimir) 
They differ in matters of phonology, grammar, and vocabulary. 
I mean, I suppose if equipped with an extensive background in linguistics, one could argue the merits of these categorizations (probably simply on the basis that we can't definitively define "dialect") but I'm sure the fact that Russian has "dialects," or at least marked variation, is widely accepted among Russian scholars, native speakers and otherwise.

----------


## Оля

> In "Using Russian: A Guide to Contemporary Usage" Derek Offord and Natalia Gogolitsyna maintain that there are three broad categories of dialects within Russian -- 
> 1. The Northern Dialects (North of Novgorod) 
> 2. The Southern Dialects (From the Belarus and Ukraine borders to Kolomna) 
> 3. The Central Dialects (Moscow, Pskov, Vladimir) 
> They differ in matters of phonology, grammar, and vocabulary.

 They are говоры. Говор is not the same as dialect.
As for the difference in grammar and vocabulary - it's _minimal_ and _casual_, and you can talk to someone from another region for hours, or even days or weeks, and not notice any difference in grammar and vocabulary in comparison with "standart" language. In fact, all the Russians speak "standart" language. 
Anyway, using the word "dialect" as applied to the Russian language, is wrong, it only confuses foreigners because they think that there really are "dialects" with different grammar and vocabulary in Russian. But there are NOT.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> There also exists, of course, the blatnoy dialect,...

 A HUGE, huge mistake. It's not a dialect, but an argot (a slang, to put it simply). 
Surely you can see a difference between a real dialect (with it's own geography, 'native' speakers and such) and a criminal slang, popularized somewhat by television?

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

I'm sure "dialect" could be used loosely to subsume argots, it's a very generalized term that has no real meaning at the level of the nitty gritty other than "variant." 
Mirriam Webster, in fact, shows as its second definition for dialect: "The language peculiar to the members of a group, especially in an occupation; jargon: the dialect of science." 
Argots, jargons, dialects, they can be used synonymously. 
So it's not a HUGE mistake, in fact it's not really a mistake at all. 
As for Olya's point, yes, the central dialects are referred to as "govory," but the Northern and Southern dialects are referred to as "narechie," if that makes a difference. 
As for the word "standard" it's fairly useless to try and use it seriously. Up and down linguistics there's debates as to whether "standards" even exist. The general consensus is that they don't. Standard dialects are dialects with the largest "armies and navies," they're chosen by the accident of history and/or the arbitrary calculations of legislators.  
In fact, learners should be aware of the distinctions, however minor. To a Russian speaking to a Russian, dialect variations might only be considered in passing if at all, completely comprehensible. However, if a non-native starts using highly regionalized words in the wrong region and rather inconsistently, he'll probably be laughed at. 
If I started interspersing tsokan'e (tsaj and tsysto as opposed to chai and chysto) and the fricatives "gh" and "h" for "g" and started saying "damno" as opposed to "davno" or "dobre" and "vyoda" along with muscovite speech, I'd probably be labeled as confused.  
Just the same as if I had heard a Russian saying "Y'all" in a southern way with an admixture of New York features and majority-of-the-time California surfer's speak. It'd be weird - it'd benefit the learner to be aware of the variations so as to be able to be consistent. If you go to the southwest and start speaking like a Belorussian, stick with it, and don't try to mix it into the "standard" muscovite of the classroom.

----------


## Rtyom

> I'm sure "dialect" could be used loosely to subsume argots, it's a very generalized term that has no real meaning at the level of the nitty gritty other than "variant." 
> Mirriam Webster, in fact, shows as its second definition for dialect: "The language peculiar to the members of a group, especially in an occupation; jargon: the dialect of science." 
> Argots, jargons, dialects, they can be used synonymously. 
> So it's not a HUGE mistake, in fact it's not really a mistake at all.

 Remember that terminology may vary and be very different in different languages. You are right that "dialect," as a matter of fact, is used loosely. The reason is that it is very difficult to differentiate between languages and dialects, dialects and other subdivisions... That is why, I think, it is more "politically correct" to use the term "lect" in many cases. In Russian linguistic tradition, you can't apply "dialect" to argots and jargons. Actually, argots and jargons even tend to be separate phenomena, and thus we have three different but "loosely" understood "speaks". I must say that there is no agreed standard as to what one might call "dialect. Period" when studying variations of the Russian language. Govori and narechiya are more understandable somehow. And, last but not least, jargons and argots are not included in them because they have specific usage within language.

----------


## Оля

> As for Olya's point, yes, the central dialects are referred to as "govory," but the Northern and Southern dialects are referred to as "narechie," if that makes a difference. 
> As for the word "standard" it's fairly useless to try and use it seriously.

 Listen, I'm really tired of arguing with you. You have hardly written a single Russian word except swear-words in this forum, but you're talking about Russian language so complacently.
I'm a Russian native speaker and, believe me, I know about Russian language including the 'standart' language much more than you or some foreign professors do. So go and talk "seriously" with them, not with us.

----------


## Ramil

I repeat - there are NO dialects in Russian.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Argots, jargons, dialects, they can be used synonymously.
> So it's not a HUGE mistake, in fact it's not really a mistake at all.

 Well, it is. The topic starter obviously reffered in his question to  the term dialect as a *regional language* (i.e. in its most common scientific meaning). So we discuss here if there are any serious deviations from the 'standard' Russian in pronunciation, grammar, etc.  
In this case slang, argot, etc. are obviously not dialects. The same slang words are used troughout the country regardless of the speaker's ethnicity, place of residence and his or her* actual accent/dialect* (if there's any). They change pretty fast, with a life cycle often less than a decade, and we can safely say that they are NOT dialects (as a stable regional varieties of the same language). 
And back to the point - If I talk to my buddies in 'standard' Russian (with standard 'textbook' pronunciation and grammar) using plenty of jargon/slang words does it mean I'm a 'dialect' speaker? NO. If I talk to my boss using a professional slang does it mean our Russian is not standard? NO. 
It's a matter of vocabulary and formal/informal speech, not dialects.

----------


## Ramil

Dialects do happen in illiterate societies. 
The communists had its faults but they did achieve one great thing - nearly 100% literacy among the population of the USSR. Everyone can read and thus speaks the same language.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> In this case slang, argot, etc. are obviously not dialects. The same slang words are used troughout the country regardless of the speaker's ethnicity, place of residence and his or her* actual accent/dialect* (if there's any). They change pretty fast, with a life cycle often less than a decade, and we can safely say that they are NOT dialects (as a stable regional varieties of the same language).

 It's all ultimately a matter of definition. People simply haven't found a good set of rules for classifying language variation. Languages are ultimately too amorphous to demarcate so starkly. 
But I'd posit that the life expectency of a manner of speaking has no bearing on its status as a dialect. If you attempt to quantify dialects and make exclusions based on life expectency, you're doing something completely arbitrary and useless.  
Even though argots and jargons have little to no traction among the majority of the people and die out quickly, they're still classifiable or subsumable as dialects in the sense, as the long-standing English dictionary Miriam Webster points out, that they're peculiar to certain social groups, even if not to particular regions or ethnicities (take for instance, in English, the Irish Travellers' Cant). 
As for Olya's "points" - there are Russian linguists who speak half the English that I do who know twice what I do about my own language. You don't have to be native to Russian or eschew russki mat to have knowledge of something that's rather topically linguistic. It seems you harbor some fairly disturbing elitism/nationalist-chauvinism/linguistic fascism with reference to "foreign professors" of the language (not to mention colloquial or rough manners of speaking).  
I mean, it might actually benefit you to "talk seriously" on the topic even if your "supreme Russian-ness" somehow obviates any hard thought into the Russian language. 
And Ramil, the US has an English literacy rate of 99% (.4% lower than Russia) and we've still got dialects. You're not going to tell me that .4% difference in literacy makes the US an "illiterate" country that consequently contains dialects?

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

And to further reinforce or clarify my words, there is no agreement as to what actually constitutes a dialect much less a langauge. We've spawned so many subcategories off these two ill-defined categories that the entire process of categorizing language variation is very unsystematic. 
In fact, a prominent linguist, formerly of Berkeley, named John McWhorter maintains that ALL languages are ultimately dialects containing groupings of sub-dialects which are in constant flux. 
Russian ITSELF is a dialect, no less than Bulgarian or any of the others comprising the branches underlying PROTO-SLAVONIC. According to some, Belorusian and Ukranian, comprising the eastern Slavonic branch, are old dialects of Russian with their own literary tradition. The fact is, you're not going to find a natural language in the world that doesn't have dialects (or that isn't itself a dialect) and you're not going to find a language that's static unless it's dead. 
It's quite conceivable that "Russian," as Olya clings to it, won't even exist in 500 years except possibly in name. The same goes for English and every other extant tongue.

----------


## Оля

> As for Olya's "points" - there are Russian linguists who speak half the English that I do who know twice what I do about my own language.

 *I said*:
I know my own language better
1. than you
2. than _some_ foreign professors   

> You don't have to be native to Russian or eschew russki mat to have knowledge of something that's rather topically linguistic.

 If I or Ramil or Gromozeka tell you that all Russians speak the same language and that we don't see any grammatical / lexical difference between languages of different regions of the country in which we live whole our life - it's not "something that's rather topically linguistic". *It's just a fact!* But you just don't want to hear it.
Show me an American who says that Britons speak the same language as he does (or even a Londoner who says that about a Mancunian); show me a German who says that all the Germany speaks the same language and that a Bavarian can easily understand an "Ossi" or an inhabitant of Hamburg; show me an Italian who lives in Turin who'd say that in Naples they speak the same language as he does - can you? NO. That's what "dialects" are. _It's not so in Russian_. 
But when you hear from several Russians that their language is the same in the entire territory of Russia and is everywhere perfectly understandable - and you, without knowing a single Russian word, keep repeating to us the ideas you found in somebody else's books and convincing us that you know our language better than us - it's... marvellous, really.   ::     

> It seems you harbor some fairly disturbing elitism/nationalist-chauvinism/linguistic fascism with reference to "foreign professors" of the language.

 Oh no, man. Not at all. I just harbor some dislike to the dabblers like you. _You_ are not a professor of the Russian language, undoubtedly.
As for the "foreign professors", they really can be mistaken. But I respect them at least for the fact that they have learned the language they write about (in contrast to you). 
By the way, who told you that I eschew russki mat, you know-all? I know it perfectly, and I also know when it is appropriate to use and when not. Unlike you. 
Well, I hope, it was serious enough for you now? 
P.S.   

> Russian ITSELF is a dialect

 Ой, боже, я и не знала, что с тобой настолько всё запущено...   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Trzeci_Wymiar*, you are repeating some definitions of the dialect over and over again, but it's a pure casuistry, really. Yes, we know (and happily agree), that slang exists in Russian, yes, we know that some dictionaries and linguists regard slang as a dialect, but it's not what this discussion is about, and you know that!  
The topic starter asked about the existence of the _appreciable_ regional differences in Russian language, similar to multiple regional dialects in English, and there is no such thing. While there are some divergences, Russian is still remarkably uniform. 
So that's it.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> Show me an American who says that Britons speak the same language as he does (or even a Londoner who says that about a Mancunian);show me a German who says that all the Germany speaks the same language and that a Bavarian can easily understand an "Ossi" or an inhabitant of Hamburg; show me an Italian who lives in Turin who'd say that in Naples they speak the same language as he does - can you? NO. That's what "dialects" are.

 Chomsky, I think we've had a breakthrough.   

> But when you hear from several Russians that their language is the same in the entire territory of Russia and is everywhere perfectly understandable

 Understandability has no bearing on the definition whatsoever. The definition has to do with the different categories of variation that Russian fully presents. If you must read the rather brief handling of this topic by a fellow countrywoman of yours named Natalia Gogolitsyna (and a formally trained linguist), refer to "Russian: A Guide to Contemporary Usage" pp 21-24.   

> - and you, without knowing a single Russian word, keep repeating to us the ideas you found in somebody else's books and convincing us that you know our language better than us - it's... marvellous, really.

 Again, there is no one criteria for dialect, but understandability has no place within the criteria. Regional features aren't strong enough to make the different dialects incomprehensible, as with English, but there are dialects nonetheless. Plus, the ideas in one scholar's book are the culmination of years of reading others' books. Marvelous, huh?  
Also, I never made any claim to knowing your language better than you, only that I'm (obviously) a bit more fluent in topics having to do with linguistics, which span all languages and not just the "mighty russian."    

> As for the "foreign professors", they really can be mistaken.

 I'll be sure to refer you to Dell Philips at the University of Arizona, I'm sure a man of his stripe and experience would love to be put in the right by the inimitable Olya of anytown Russia.   

> By the way, who told you that I eschew russki mat, you know-it-all? I know it perfectly, and I also know when it is appropriate to use and when not. Unlike you.

 I'm happy.   

> Well, I hope, it was serious enough for you now?

 On the contrary, I found myself laughing hysterically.

----------


## Оля

> I found myself laughing hysterically.

 Well, finally. Because we have been laughing at you for two pages already.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Ty navernoe lobotryas, blya!  
J/k. Just testing out my Russian.

----------


## Shikari

Russian language has no dialects.  

> There also exists, of course, the blatnoy dialect

 Blatnoy dialect = criminal slang   

> if a non-native starts using highly regionalized words in the wrong region and rather inconsistently, he'll probably be laughed at

 Yes, exactly so. And if you speak "standard" or "TV" Russian you can be sure nobody is laughing at you. And don't mix Belorussian or Ukrainian language with Russian. They are just different languages, not dialects. Russians often even can't understand Ukrainians or Belorussians. But Belorussians or Ukrainians CAN understand Russians... not because they are dialects, because most Belorussians and Ukrainians SPEAK the Russian language as international in USSR.  ::     

> The communists had its faults but they did achieve one great thing - nearly 100% literacy among the population of the USSR. Everyone can read and thus speaks the same language.

 Not exactly so. Yes, communists did achieve nearly 100% literacy. They taught the people to read and write, but Russians already spoke the same language before communism.    

> It seems you harbor some fairly disturbing elitism/nationalist-chauvinism/linguistic fascism with reference to "foreign professors" of the language (not to mention colloquial or rough manners of speaking).

 I don't think so. It makes a difference between what you (or "foreign professors") think about the Russian language and what native speakers know as native speakers. The sense, not the form. It's very important to see the difference.   

> Ty navernoe lobotryas, blya! 
> J/k. Just testing out my Russian.

 It's ridiculous. "Lobotryas" is not "russki mat". It means just a "lazy man who doesn't think about his future". "Blya" is a short form for "blyad'", "blyad'" means "a bitch".

----------


## Lampada

> ... "blyad'" means "a bitch".

 No, it does not. It means _a whore_.  A bitch is _сука_.
Привет, Shikari! Добро пожаловать к нам!   ::

----------


## kotlomoy

> Can you tell the difference in the accents of someone from Murmansk and someone from Arkhangelsk?

 I have left my home city Penza for Moscow. Absolutely no difference.
There are many people in Moscow from many places of Russia. No difference.
A.e. at my workplace there are people from Samara, Penza, Moscow, Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg, Omsk and other cities. Absolutely no difference.
I think in most large Russian cities there is no difference at all.

----------


## Жэнтос

> Does anyone know where you could listen to soundclips of different Russian accents? I'm fascinated by this topic.

  А як же! Слухал как-то давеча и надысь пришлых чувачков з кавказу - вот те стопудоф базарят диферент...  ::

----------


## Rtyom

И к чему это дешёвая распальцовка с закосом?

----------


## Жэнтос

> И к чему это дешёвая распальцовка с закосом?

 чтоб ты спросил вестимо...

----------


## Rtyom

Значит, флуд.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  И к чему это дешёвая распальцовка с закосом?   чтоб ты спросил вестимо...

 Ясно, чтобы привлечь внимание.  
Жэнтос, будь человеком, переходи с пещерного на русский.
Иностранцы тебя не поймут, а русских таким языком не удивишь.
Если хочешь общаться - давай общаться на русском.
А если пришёл народ развлекать - тогда хоть спляши.
Митька, неси мою балалайку!

----------


## Rtyom

Предлагаю для начала «Яблочко» исполнить. Посмотрим, каков красав

----------


## Жэнтос

> Если хочешь общаться - давай общаться на русском.

 Вобще я б и на английском не прочь, да кто б научил...
I knew some of english words but don't remember those.

----------


## Leof

Я слышал, английскому нельзя научить. Можно научиться.
Вот мы тут  все потихоньку и учимся.

----------


## Жэнтос

> Вот мы тут  все потихоньку и учимся.

 Все кроме Rtyom, похоже он сюда только задираться пришел, (ушло)

----------


## Leof

Ну, будет. Тёма справедливейший из добряков. 
Знаешь, как с пирса прыгают бочонком - поджав под себя колени и руки замком? Ты приблизительно (пусть и с добрыми намериниями) вот так вот бултыхнулся в форум и поднял кучу брызг. А что ты ожидал услышать в этот момент? В этом всё удовольствие - в неудовольствии других.  ::   
На Артёма обижаться не надо, да и бесполезно. Это всё равно что обижаться на кактус, когда шендарахнул по нему с размаху всей ладонью. Но он был прав, ты уж сам посуди по совести. 
Присоединяйся. Общайся и получай удовольствие.
Представься, как и все, чтоб тебя узнали - тогда и тебе и другим будет интересно.  ::  
Ну, давай. Представляйся уже в нитке для новичков.

----------


## Оля

> в ветке для новичков.

   ::

----------


## Leof

Why so?   ::

----------


## Оля

Ммм... Ну потому что so.   ::  Нитка - это просто буквальный перевод с английского. А в русском это "ветка" называется. Почему - не знаю. Если я ошибаюсь, пусть меня поправят...

----------


## Жэнтос

> Но он был прав, ты уж сам посуди по совести.

 В чём он был прав? Ты на ихние форумы загляни - такого понапишут, что ни в одном словаре не достанешь... А насчёт задирок я не обижаюсь если чё, пусть кто чем может тешится, мне по барабану. И вообще нельзя всегда всё воспринимать всерьёз (кстати я не про себя по большей части)...
А для иностранцев - русский учить - что пазлы разгадывать (для нас тоже с англицким), так что успехов вам, если чё спрашивайте, всегда готов объяснить, где непонятно...

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Вот мы тут  все потихоньку и учимся.   Все кроме Rtyom, похоже он сюда только задираться пришел, (ушло)

 Кто к нам с таким аватаром прийдёт, от таких же слов и погибнет.  ::  
Leof, спасибо за защиту.  ::  
Оля, а вот мне ни «нитка», ни «ветка» не нравятся.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Жэнтос        Originally Posted by Leof  Вот мы тут  все потихоньку и учимся.   Все кроме Rtyom, похоже он сюда только задираться пришел, (ушло)   Кто к нам с таким аватаром прийдёт, от таких же слов и погибнет.  ...

 *+1*

----------


## Жэнтос

Не понял... Кто- то подредактировал моё сообщение   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Не понял... Кто- то подредактировал моё сообщение

 Я.

----------


## Жэнтос

> Originally Posted by Жэнтос  Не понял... Кто- то подредактировал моё сообщение     Я.

 Хакер  внатуре  ::

----------


## Leof

Не хакер, а добрая волшебница!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Не хакер, а добрая волшебница!

----------


## Жэнтос

Оффтоп чё-то пошёл, никто не забыл про "аканье и оканье" (смотри название темы)?

----------


## Leof

Ok then.
I can hear the evident accent, but I never can say from where it comes.

----------


## Lampada

> Оффтоп чё-то пошёл, никто не забыл про "аканье и оканье" (смотри название темы)?

 Человек напрашивается в модераторы.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Нет, я всё так же акаю по законам фонетики литературного русского языка и окаю, если мне нужно изобразить северный говор.

----------


## Жэнтос

> Человек напрашивается в модераторы.

 Модератор это разновидность оратора, но в стиле "модерн", не так ли?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Модернатор?   ::  Нет, это тот, кто модернизирует...   ::

----------

